

Jonas Salk – developed the first successful inactivated polio vaccine - denzil_correa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonas_Salk

======
denzil_correa
It is Jonas Salk's 100th birthday today. Google has a Doodle for him.

[http://www.google.com/doodles/jonas-salks-100th-
birthday](http://www.google.com/doodles/jonas-salks-100th-birthday)

